
Uber gets special tax treatment from UK - jimnotgym
https://waitingfortax.com/2017/10/27/something-is-very-wrong-at-hmrc/
======
jimnotgym
Jo is a tax barrister who does some pro bono work for tax fairness cases.
There is more analysis on Twitter @JolyonMaugham. He seems to be alledging
that the government are pressuring HMRC not to collect tax from US technology
firms. A whole new meaning to the Special Relationship

------
outsideoflife
There seems to be a pattern of US tech getting special tax treatment from the
UK. Google pays little. Amazon avoids payroll taxes by exploiting self
employed. Starbucks exploits brand licensing to move profits abroad.

------
malandrew
Uber is an agent acting on behalf of the driver. Why should it collect VAT.

